# Good Starter Tarantulas?



## HaloMiles (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm looking to expand my tarantula keeping hobby and I am interested in acquiring some good tempered spiders, or the occassional evil one, whichever comes my way.  I've got my eye on a pretty little Pink Toe that's coming into the local pet shop in the next month or so, but I want another terrestrial, and Pink Toes are arboreal creatures.  Arboreals are fun to watch, but I much rather prefer ground dwellers.  Here's what I have in mind:

-Pink Toe (I think they're called Avicularia urticans, or is the common PinkToes that are Avicularia avicularia?)
-B. Smithi
-B. Emilia

Those are the basic ones I'm interested in, particularly the B. Smithi, because of their amazing colours.  I currently own a G. Rosea and though he is much fun to care for and work with, I want a few more.  Any more ideas?


----------



## manville (Feb 24, 2005)

I would get the B smithi


----------



## bman (Feb 24, 2005)

Pokies are great starter T's.  Or H. Lividum.  T. Blondie are nice as well.  These species are all very docile and LOVE to be handled.

I'm just kidding...  Get the pink toe.  Bracypelma grow too slowly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ya might wann try tracking down an E.Pachypus/Tanzanian Stoutleg Baboon. They are nothing like their big sisters :clap: . They are kinda nervous and quick, but my Annabelle hasn't tried to get me yet. They are small about 41/2 as an adult, but well worth it.BTW they are foracious eaters too  

-RoB


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 24, 2005)

bman said:
			
		

> Pokies are great starter T's.  Or H. Lividum.  T. Blondie are nice as well.  These species are all very docile and LOVE to be handled.
> 
> I'm just kidding...  Get the pink toe.  Bracypelma grow too slowly.


 I was hoping that you were joking. Those are up in the list as the most defensive. :wall:


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Feb 24, 2005)

For a terrestrial I would go with the B.emilia  I love mine. Its around 2.5" now (in premoult yay hopefully I can get it sexed) Its a great eater. Its not flicked any hairs at me yet but its kinda on the skittish side. The B.smithi my husband has its a good spider to it only kicks hairs when you disturb it to much but to me a B.emilia is better 

A pic of my B.emilia


----------



## shogun804 (Feb 24, 2005)

or you could get a search function, oops i mean use the search function. ;P
edit: i just did a search for "beginner T's" and came up with 271 threads...


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 24, 2005)

I suggest you an Ancanthoscurria geniculata, good feeder's , a little bit nervous and like to kick hair but nothing too bad, they are beautifull, big, as I said very good feeder's here a Pic


----------



## The Juice (Feb 24, 2005)

I would get the B.Emilia

But I would also recommend a Green Bottle Blue


----------



## CedrikG (Feb 24, 2005)

greenbottle blue is a nice spider but when she will have build her coccon of web she rarely get out of it ... witch does'nt make a very good display spida

but it has to be one of the most beautifull


----------



## greenbay1 (Feb 24, 2005)

I would choose B. emilia also from the list you posted. I have both smithi and emilia. My emilia is easier to handle and incredible in color when just molted.


----------



## The Juice (Feb 24, 2005)

I'd have to Disagree Both of Mine are always out on display, both are about due for a molt. First one is about 2" and Female the other is about 3" and Unsexed.


----------



## bonesmama (Feb 24, 2005)

If you like Brachys, how about a B. boehmei? They are spectacularly colored and very calm.


----------



## mouse (Feb 24, 2005)

well everybody known my answers....aphonopelmas are docile, even if they are the slowest growing T's around i think.
chaco's are really nice also they are also in the gramostola family like the rosie.
g.pulcha is told to be docile.
l.parahybana's aren't bad either (even if mine are still real little)
well and i just love my b.albopilosums, they are curly and cute and eat everythiong i offer them.

dianne


----------



## Windchaser (Feb 24, 2005)

I surprised no one has mentioned the obvious choice yet. Go with at least one of each T already mentioned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## stubby8th (Feb 24, 2005)

Get the pink toe. 
I just got through building a nice little vivarium for mine and they are kinda my 'spider de jour'. Look for an A.avicularia (not a long search), they are a very fuzzy good-looking, very docile spider. I have never even had one look as though it would bite when being held. They are relitively inexpensive to purchase (and maintain) and spin beautiful webs - Avic's are fasinating to watch! Get a baby from a good dealer - they seem to have been better cared for - they are quick growers!  
OK - having said all that - any Avic is going to be a bit 'jumpy' and fast when spooked, however, one develops a real feel for their tolerance level and how they like to be handled. Also, Avic's are tree-dwelling and detest being on the ground, so consideration for taller housing should be made. Many believe that they require 80% or better humidity levels (I am not one, this seems to cause more problems) but they definately need good of ventalation.


----------



## CreepyCrawly (Feb 24, 2005)

Hehehe, getting a new T is so much fun!  I've just recently decided to expand my very tiny collection, and already have a list of 10 I hope to have in the near future.  I have a G. rosea, and have had A. avicularia, and a costa rican true zebra (don't remember the latin name).  My G. rosea was my favorite of those three, but recently got a sub-adult female P. irminia and a spiderling H. lividum (neither of which are reputed of being good beginner spiders, by the way).  But I am awaiting a shipment of both B. boehemi and B. smithi.  B. smithi are classics, and I just could not see never having one.  But I've always loved the colors of the B. boehemi.  My friend recently had her new B. smithi shipped to me, and I had a hard time giving the beautiful spider up to her!  I helped the same friend raise a B. smithi up from an improperly labeled spiderling.  It was only about 0.5" and we got it up to a good 3.5" before her mom's cats killed and ate it while she was away on a trip and her father was supposed to be taking care of it.  I know the cats got their just desserts though... they had to - all those bristles in the throat and mouth!

The other species I would offer up for suggestion is a costa rican tiger rump.  They're terrestrial, and have these gorgeous orange stripes on their abdomens.  I've never had one, but they are supposed to be relatively docile, and don't get real big.  I've seen several spiderlings in person, and have lots of trouble not taking one home.


----------



## Lorgakor (Feb 24, 2005)

B. smithi. I love my little one. Totally calm and docile. But I also agree 100% with Windchaser. Buy one of each! You will eventually anyway, why not do it from the start! Good luck and let us know what you decide


----------



## BlkCat (Feb 24, 2005)

As I have said before.... Its a Habit not a hobby.  :} j/k
The GBB isnt very docile but a great display animal. Mine is never hidden. She is so bright that even if she tried to hide it would be a failed attempt. 
I have 2 B. boehmeis. I cant wait til they get that bright coloration. They have some pretty colors, but not the adult "flair." But the potential is there, I can see it already.
Mine arent exactly calm though. They both are display animals. They almost never hide. They will flick hairs and arent exactly docile. 
If u love the red/orange look, a smithi or emilia would be beautiful and sweet. I have a smithi and she is a sweety. She eats on her tip toes and sits out in the open all the time. (I dont like it when they are always hidden) Such a crime to hide the beauty. 
Its about to the point where u can find a T in ur favorite color. What is it?

BTW, u will most likely end up with them all.   Just look at the rest of us!!  :} We set bad examples!!


----------



## Heartfang (Feb 25, 2005)

1. A. avic
2. B. smithi
3. G. rosea
4. P. scrofa
5. B. boehmei
That's just my opinion.


----------



## HaloMiles (Mar 5, 2005)

When you said T. Blondi I just started laughing.  Those things, docile?  They can get really grumpy and from what I've read, some have permanent attitude problems. =P


----------



## Immortal_sin (Mar 5, 2005)

As of 2/27/05, please refer to THIS THREAD for all questions pertaining to 'what is a good beginner T'?


----------

